

Justices’ Ruling Expands Rights of Accused in Plea Bargains - Cadsby
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/22/us/supreme-court-says-defendants-have-right-to-good-lawyers.html?_r=1&hp

======
Cadsby
> Some 97 percent of convictions in federal courts were the result of guilty
> pleas. In 2006, the last year for which data was available, the
> corresponding percentage in state courts was 94.

This statistic blew my mind, and says a great deal about how our criminal
justice system works.

